# Touring Kent ?



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Touring Kent or for just an overnight stop en route to the ferries, visit The Golden Lion Pub in Luddesdown Kent .. . large car park with fresh water and dumping plus a Free WiFi connection ! 
We sell real ales and pub grub, a warm welcome awaits you.. 
Lovely walks and a haunted church, further afield, River Rochester, old town of Chatham and the maritime museum, and the "money magnet" .. Bluewater Shopping Centre !

It is close to the M2 and M20, handy for an over night en route Dover.. about 45mins. 
The lanes are a little tight .. DO NOT FOLLOW GPS .. you have been warned!!

Cost is £5 per night per van.. redeemable at the bar against food or drink.
Please call before arrival to check for space: 
01474-814369

We both look forward to meeting you..

The Golden Lion
Luddesdown Rd
Luddesdown
Kent DA13 0 X E

From M25, exit J2 A2/M2 for Canterbury
Exit J2 A228 for Cuxton
In Cuxton turn right at petrol station into Bush Rd 
In 3 mls the Golden Lion, narrow road with passing places

For more info and directions .. Phone 01474 814369 during pub hours and ask for me.
or email: scotjimland[at]googlemail.com















Google Map


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

Cracking idea, I wonder if other pubs could take it on.

Click here to see that The Golden Lion looks like with a few motorhomes outside. Its a photograph JimScotland used when I organised a rally there a few months ago at Easter.

As you can see quite a few MHFers attended and we had a great time. I learnt how to play Boules thanks to Little Kath and her husband Keith. Not suggesting we are a thirsty lot but we drank the pub dry of Speckled Hen - great times, just seems ages ago now 

Stew

ps Jim - if any of my photos are of use to you to market the pub help yourself mate


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Jim
> if any of my photos are of use to you to market the pub help yourself mate


Cheers Stew .. will do

Don't forget to visit again soon .. 

Jim


----------

